# Langerie Cabinet



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Last piece of furniture I had time to build was Christmas gift for wife, and yea it was a couple week late.
I had a nice gift picked out for my wife, and about a week before Christmas realized
I was not going to have the money in time for it. So I decided I better get busy and build her something nice. The bedroom furniture we are using went through a previous marriage and I have been planning on building a new Bedroom Suite. So this was the 3rd piece for the set. I had already built a set of night stands.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*whew!!!!!*


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lovely job Todd.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive Todd!


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow Todd, sure can't go wrong with that. Very impressive right down to the small details. Great pics, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jcayer (Aug 22, 2014)

Beautiful work !!!
What wood did you use ?


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Very nice. Now I feel guilty for not making the dresser I told my wife I was going to make


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you all for kind and encouraging words.
Ray, Thank you, I have never had any one tell me my pictures were ok. I normally 
here how they are to dark or to much glare. And I always say back I never claimed to be good with a camera.
Jean, those pieces are made with black walnut.
Mark, sound like you need to spend some time in the corner for being bad.

I actually had a real tough time getting it done as I was in the middle of completing
our new kitchen
But Christmas morning it was all assembled so she was able to see what she was getting, all was good

Thanks again for your encouraging words, and have a blessed day, Todd


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very elegant and well finished! congrats!
Sid.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great work Todd, I'm sure your wife is very pleased with such a nice gift.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow! I'm so jealous! My wife won't wear Langerie any more . . .


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very,very nice!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Todd.


----------



## todd628 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks guys,

Sid, Thank you for taking the time to comment. I do appreciate your comments very much.

Larry, My wife was very pleased with the gift.

Andy, I still love it when my wife does. I was hoping to encourage her a little.

Tom, Thank you for your support, I do believe it is one of my better projects in a while.

Jim, Thanks for your support time after time, it is appreciated. I have always wanted to go to Australia, is ok if I come visit?

Thanks again to everyone, I do appreciate your support.
Have a blessed weekend and have fun and make some dust, Todd


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Any member is welcome to visit at any time.

Just give a lead time so that I can have the maid clean up.....LOL


----------

